# New piranha's



## 50cent$13 (Jan 3, 2005)

Just picked these guys up for a great deal, wont even brag about the deal, i need an ID on my rhombeus though


----------



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

50cent$13 said:


> Just picked these guys up for a great deal, wont even brag about the deal, i need an ID on my rhombeus though


bro its look like Elong to me but not 100% sure


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks like an enlong and a mac to me


----------



## 50cent$13 (Jan 3, 2005)

of course the second is an elong, the first pic is definately not a mac


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

50cent$13 said:


> of course the second is an elong, the first pic is definately not a mac


why ask just to argue? what it definately isn't is a rhom./ it is a mac spilo or brandtii. i think it is a brandtii but need a better pic.
wes


----------



## 50cent$13 (Jan 3, 2005)

heres two more


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

brandtii


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> brandtii


yes sir it is


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

That is one of the nicest brandti I've seen.
Hope my little guy developed nice fins like your fish.


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Those guys are great!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wow dude. kick ass fish.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Brandti and elong.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> of course the second is an elong, the first pic is definately not a mac


why ask just to argue? what it definately isn't is a rhom./ it is a mac spilo or brandtii. i think it is a brandtii but need a better pic.
wes
[/quote]







brandti and a nice on at that, hes the nicest ive seen good luck


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

wow.. i like the first fish


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a very nice brandti.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Brandtii

ID complete.


----------

